# Boot Fitting



## exory88 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello Boarders,

Im looking for advice for snowboard boot fitting. 


First of all about me: I am 24 years old, 180cm tall and 85kg, and been riding since I am 8 years old. I ride only in my holidays. In gerneral for 1 to 1.5 weeks a year. Because of that it is kinda hard to find a good shop where I get proper advisory and cannot really test ride boots. I think the shop doesnt take them back anyways after I used them, or am I wrong?

All the years I had problems with pain in the feets. It is a burning pain between heel and toes which is getting more intense the longer I ride. What I did is, I ride for 10 to 15 mins and then did a small break - let the pain relief until I can ride on. I rarely have it that my legs are giving up. Its always the pain in my feet which is holding me back. And the harder + faster I ride the faster the pain is getting worse.

My *current boot is the Adidas Samba in US 10.5* and own them for about 5 years now.
I am guessing that I have a kind of wide foot and the Samba isnt really wide -I took the insole out and my hole little toe doesnt fit on there.

Mainly I am *riding on the slopes* but i really enjoying *freeriding*-style when we got enough snow in the holidays. 

My measurements: (I have Read your comments on the mondopoint conversation)

Left Foot length: with socks 27.5cm; without 27.1cm
Left Foot width: with socks 11.4cm; without 10.1
Right Foot length: with socks: 27.2cm; without 26.9 cm
Right Foot width: with socks 11.1; without 10.4

Which boot can you recommend me?
I have heard about the Salomon's Synapse and Dialogue.
And Burtons Photon and Ruler. Whats the difference between them? 
There is also a K2 Maysis. 

Thank you!

Daniel


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

You need to measure the width of your feet also to determine weather you need wide or regular boots. Also, you need to find out if you have high/low arch or flat feet for aftermarket insoles. The stock insoles that come with the boots are useless. Follow Wiredsport on this forum.


----------



## exory88 (Nov 10, 2021)

Yea lets see if he is answering to this post - i have read good advisory of wiredsport. 
I dont know how to measure flat feet and high/low arch. But I gave the width of my feet.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Exory,

I will happy to help. We only use barefoot measurements (no socks). You measurements above are Mondopoint 275 or size 9.5 US in snowboard boots. You are an E width. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in Size 9.5. Burton's boots are too wide for your feet (EEE width). 

If you would like to post images of your four barefoot measurements being taken I will be happy to confirm.

STOKED!


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Sounds to me your boots are too big. Follow what Wiredsport just suggested with photos of your measurements.


----------



## exory88 (Nov 10, 2021)

Thanks for replying.

Here are my measurements:





































I heard that for Backcountry/powder and Slopes, boots with high flex are recommended. Thats what 80% of my activity in holidays are. But I would like to learn some tricks on snowboard too(I dont think I have the patience ). I am really not good at tricks but I really like take some jumps besides the slopes sometimes.

My Board is Bataleon Evil Twin. I think that is more the All-mountain board but also has the potential to do some tricks with.
Binding K2 CTX (have some questions later; Any opinions on this one?)

So would you recommend the Dialogue over the Synapse for that type of riding or just go with the Synapse?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Please check that there is no space at the wall end of your ruler before the scale begins. That would change your result. Otherwise, this confirms my suggestions above. The riding you have described above are fairly broad based. The Dialogue Wide and Synapse Wide (both must be the wide version) work well for this range of uses.

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive review below would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!









Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## exory88 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello Wiredsport,

thank you I will leave a review. I hope it fits well. Until now everyone said me "you should touch the front when standing straight. If you kneel down you should not touch it." 

Everywhere I look the Boot is not on Stock tho I guess I have to wait.


----------



## exory88 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello again, 
I have found the Salomon Synapse Wide in 42.5 now. My right Foot fits pretty good I would say. It touches the front without hurting (10min). 
But my left Foot starts hurting in the front because it feels like too much pressure on the big toe. 

I dont really know what to do, because it really feels like its just 0.2cm what's missing. A number bigger would mean my right shoe gets too big.
Any tips what I could do?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

exory88 said:


> Hello again,
> I have found the Salomon Synapse Wide in 42.5 now. My right Foot fits pretty good I would say. It touches the front without hurting (10min).
> But my left Foot starts hurting in the front because it feels like too much pressure on the big toe.
> 
> ...


The boots are brand new so there are two things to keep in mind (imo):
1- The boots will pack up with use. The first few days in my boots were a bit uncomfortable but it got better and now they're perfect.
2- Getting them heat-molded would probably help out a lot too. You stated that you don't have access to a good shop so, if you can't find a place to have it done, look up a video by REI concerning DIY heat-molding (can't provide a link since I'm at work). I've done it on my last two pairs, it's relatively easy and makes quite a difference with comfort right away so the "uncomfortable" time of the first few days will be diminished either in duration or intensity of discomfort (or both).


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Before you get them heat-molded, put a Band-Aid or a couple of layers of tape on the front of your big toe. That'll force the molding to leave a little extra space in front of the toe, without affecting the overall fit.


----------



## exory88 (Nov 10, 2021)

I have watched the Video and must say that sounds pretty good for me since im only snowboarding a week and few days per year. But the video shows to bend the boot by stepping on a 2x4 wood, which I dont really need - I guess. 
So I would just put my foot in the heated boot, with some extra layer on the front. This should work for me right?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

exory88 said:


> I have watched the Video and must say that sounds pretty good for me since im only snowboarding a week and few days per year. But the video shows to bend the boot by stepping on a 2x4 wood, which I dont really need - I guess.
> So I would just put my foot in the heated boot, with some extra layer on the front. This should work for me right?


Well, you kinda want to be in your "riding position" so it's not a bad thing to get your toes up a bit with a piece of wood (doesn't have to be as thick as a 2x4 though, I did it with a 1 inch piece and it worked fine).
Don't add layers to all your toes (as in the video). Just do as @Donutz suggested and use a few band-aids on your toe or something. If the fit is good for the rest of your foot, no need to add space and messup the fit everywhere.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

exory88 said:


> Hello again,
> I have found the Salomon Synapse Wide in 42.5 now. My right Foot fits pretty good I would say. It touches the front without hurting (10min).
> But my left Foot starts hurting in the front because it feels like too much pressure on the big toe.
> 
> ...


Hi Exory,

The very first thing to do is to get your heat fit done. This should always be done right away. What Mondopoint size is printed on the label of your boots? You should not go by 42.5. That is a conversion. You should only rely on the Mondo size (may be in the label as CN or JP). Just make sure that you are laced tightly when trying the boots on and only with thin snowboard socks. Her are my suggestions for heat fit:









Heat Fit FAQ - Love your feet


Heat Fit FAQ - Love Your Feet Greetings fellow foot lovers. As a die hard supporter of best-practice boot fitting everywhere, I wanted to share some thoughts on the heat fit process. What is a heat moldable liner? Heat moldable (AKA heat fit, AKA thermofit, AKA thermoform) liners are made...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## exory88 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi Wiredsport,

on the Label its called "CN 275(3)". After reading your FAQ my Question is: Which temperature I should use for heating up the boot? I dont think in my area are any professionals doing heat fitting. Any Suggenstions in Autria maybe?

Maybe I can get some new socks. I dont think my Socks are really thin socks. Also I cant remember buying them because its so long ago.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

You have the correct size. All resort shops will offer heat fit. This should be professionally done. I would not add anything to your foot for heat fit. You won't need that. With thin snowboard socks (always the correct choice), a heat fit and a tightly laced boot you will be ready to rip!

STOKED!


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

As usual, @Wiredsport 's advice is perfect.

I will, however, state that I was in the same situation as you: no shop around could do a heat-fit for me. Only one had the equipment and refused since I hadn't bought the boots there (I did offer to pay them for the fit, didn't expect charity) and they don't even sell snowboarding boots...sigh.

Anyways, as for temperature, just go roughly based on REI's video recommendations for the wattage of your microwave. It worked fine for me that way. I even added an extra minute at some point so I wouldn't worry about going too hot if you follow their guidelines.

Shop-fit is best of course but not everyone is so lucky as to have ressources or helpful shops around. Cheers.


----------

